# My Lathe Dog



## Jim Dobson (Oct 28, 2014)

My Lathe Dog


----------



## dave2176 (Oct 28, 2014)

Tell him to get turning.


----------



## genec (Oct 28, 2014)

you should get him a box to stand on so he could reach the head stock.


----------



## Jim Dobson (Oct 28, 2014)

dave2176 said:


> Tell him to get turning.



I said no....that's why he looks so forlorn


----------



## Jim Dobson (Oct 28, 2014)

genec said:


> you should get him a box to stand on so he could reach the head stock.



LOL


----------



## savarin (Oct 28, 2014)

more lathe dogs


they dont even sweep up after making a mess.


----------



## darkzero (Oct 28, 2014)

Jim Dobson said:


> My Lathe Dog



:lmao:

Man you must have been spinning him fast, he looks dizzy!


----------



## Jim Dobson (Oct 28, 2014)

Great looking dogs savarin!


----------



## savarin (Oct 29, 2014)

Jim Dobson said:


> Great looking dogs savarin!


Thanks, bit of a story with them.
The large one is a long haired Weimaraner that was given to us on the understanding if he wasnt happy they would take him back. He was on a farm and when the owners wearnt there he started chasing the ducks and chooks, never killed them but did disturb them
They visited a week later and decided he was totally settled in.
Our other dog at the time was blind and had diabetes and he took to leading the blind one everywhere and sort of looked out for him.
When the blind dog died he did nothing but mope at the front door so we rescued little one from the pound as a friend.
Now the two of them are inseparable.
The smaller dog was supposed to be a German shepherd but after two years is still that size. We think he is a shepherd/dingo cross but dont know.


----------



## Jim Dobson (Oct 29, 2014)

Another one of Blue and our spoiled indoor lap rat


----------



## savarin (Mar 24, 2017)

Just thought I would write to bump this up and suggest we all add out dogs here seeing as so many of us own them.


----------



## dlane (Mar 24, 2017)

that first pup looks like a swarf broom, teach it to shake on the mat
Guess it's a little older now


----------



## Grumpy Gator (Mar 26, 2017)

_Jethro and his partner in crime Ellie._
_

_
_He is a Catahoula and she is a small Brown Heathen dog._
_**G**_


----------



## 12bolts (Mar 26, 2017)

Latest in a line of various breeds over the years. This is an Australian Border Collie. They are very active and energetic. Grew up going boating most days. Lives for chasing birds on the beach.







Cheers Phil


----------



## savarin (Mar 26, 2017)

awwwwwwwwwwww!


----------

